# Endurance



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

So, I am really struggling with my riding endurance. I suspect it is not preparing for my rides nutritionally, but it seems that heat & humidity is really killing them too. 

I am diabetic which does not help, but I thought I would check to see what others routines might be. 

The other problem is that I can only really keep up a 10-12 mph cadence. Otherwise I peter out even sooner. 

I want to be able to ride further, more than faster, but I feel like maybe I should be doing shorter faster rides to build this up. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

RatBikeRod said:


> So, I am really struggling with my riding endurance. I suspect it is not preparing for my rides nutritionally, but it seems that heat & humidity is really killing them too.
> 
> I am diabetic which does not help, but I thought I would check to see what others routines might be.
> 
> ...


If you are averaging 10 to 12 MPH moving speed riding Mountain with at least 100’ elevation gain per mile traveled you’re doing good depending on terrain. I’m 60 years old and typically average 11 MPH moving speed on rides like 20 miles and 2,000 feet gained. All dirt. So it’s all relative and there are many variables. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibanda (Mar 16, 2018)

I seem to have a bonk ride at the beginning of every summer on the first 90° day. I have to workup to being able to handle heat and humidity. Last August I could do a weekly 4 hour rides if I start at 8am, but I have to work up to that.

For me it is heat acclimation, frequent short rides and nutrition.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Hydration, hydration and hydration.


----------



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

So my elevation gain is very minimal. 2-300feet. Yesterday it was all paved, if I am off-road it tend to be way less. but our trails here are very switchback with a lot of small ups and downs, so they require a bit more input than riding gravel. That and when I am trail riding I ride a single speed Stache 7. So I am not as concerned about short rides like that. It tends to be the longer paved rides on may geared Ogre that has me bonking. It’s a heavy bike, to be sure. I never worry about weight. But I think more than anything my issue is my fuel and the theme/humidity.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Heat exhaustion or worse is a real thing... 

I have to dial back the distance and intensity during the hottest months here in GA. Gotta be done by 11am at the latest, and really attentive to body temp/exertion levels. Summer is my least favorite time to ride here... like riding in a sauna, wrapped in a wet blanket. 

Being properly hydrated/electrolytes/fueled kind of goes without saying.... get that right, or you are sure to fail.


----------



## Prognosticator (Feb 15, 2021)

d365 said:


> Heat exhaustion or worse is a real thing...
> 
> I have to dial back the distance and intensity during the hottest months here in GA. Gotta be done by 11am at the latest, and really attentive to body temp/exertion levels. Summer is my least favorite time to ride here... like riding in a sauna, wrapped in a wet blanket.
> 
> Being properly hydrated/electrolytes/fueled kind of goes without saying.... get that right, or you are sure to fail.


I rode the past two mornings here in NEGa. The heat and humidity are back! It was tough and I did some talking to myself.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Prognosticator said:


> I rode the past two mornings here in NEGa. The heat and humidity are back! It was tough and I did some talking to myself.


It's hard to cool off if your sweat can't evaporate efficiently!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Proper hydration, proper diet and a continual build of cardio output, More miles more frequently. Monitor and compare inputs and outputs for endurance and stamina improvement.

It's a process and given your current condition and fitness, you need a simple plan to expand on the above.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Do you use a CGM, and if not have you considered one? My daughter is a very active Type 1 and how she reacts to physical activity is forever changing. She will go months with no problems with lows playing tennis, swimming, riding her bike with friends etc. A month later she will plummet almost faster than we can manage just from an hour in her gymnastics class. With a CGM you can really monitor the patterns in your BS and know how to correct accordingly.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

RatBikeRod said:


> I want to be able to ride further, more than faster, but I feel like maybe I should be doing shorter faster rides to build this up.


Lot's of good suggestions on this thread, but in my book there is no substitute for saddle time. Want to ride further and faster? Ride more. There are no shortcuts.


----------



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

woodway said:


> Lot's of good suggestions on this thread, but in my book there is no substitute for saddle time. Want to ride further and faster? Ride more. There are no shortcuts.


I want to, body is just not cooperating.


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

is it Type 2 diabetes, And how’s your weight? What are you eating? Are you drinking enough the water? Even a 10 per cent drop in body weight does wonders for your health and your performance. ”Ounces are lost on the bike, pounds are lost in the kitchen”. If that doesnt apply to you, disregard. However, I’m sure it applies to someone on here!


----------



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

LanceWeaklegs said:


> is it Type 2 diabetes, And how’s your weight? What are you eating? Are you drinking enough the water? Even a 10 per cent drop in body weight does wonders for your health and your performance. ”Ounces are lost on the bike, pounds are lost in the kitchen”. If that doesnt apply to you, disregard. However, I’m sure it applies to someone on here!


Yes. Pretty good, could lose another 8-10lbs. Eating better and drinking more water would help for sure. I am a live to eat rather than eat to live kinda guy. 

Oh, it applies!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

RatBikeRod said:


> I want to, body is just not cooperating.





RatBikeRod said:


> Yes. Pretty good, could lose another 8-10lbs. Eating better and drinking more water would help for sure. I am a live to eat rather than eat to live kinda guy.


Only you can decide your priorities. All of your objectives are likely very possible. Commitment will set you free.


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

It’s not that hard to train yourself to not like food😩


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

RatBikeRod said:


> So, I am really struggling with my riding endurance. I suspect it is not preparing for my rides nutritionally, but it seems that heat & humidity is really killing them too.
> 
> I am diabetic which does not help, but I thought I would check to see what others routines might be.
> 
> ...


The first thing to check is to see if there is a medical problem like cardiac insufficiency or anemia. If the doc doesn't find anything, then read the advice here. Here's mine:

- You're at an age when getting back into shape is much harder and will not give you 50 year old performance.

- Earlier in the season, hot feels much hotter and cold feels much colder. Heat is a suck on my energy and I have to pay much more attention to the temp, especially in our rare humid spells. I go out earlier and finish earlier - after all, the mountain lions eat in the early hours and need nutrition too.

- Diabetes is a significant illness which affects many of the bodies organs including the heart. Make sure your heart is ok or that your insurance is paid up.

- All of us older guys want to be stronger and climb better. DO NOT exhaust yourself in the quest for fitness, it will detract from fitness not improve it. 

- Eat and drink. When your body runs out of starch and fat, it goes to burning muscle protein, not good for fitness.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

LanceWeaklegs said:


> It’s not that hard to train yourself to not like food😩


Each will have their way of eating responsibly.

I'm a foodie.
I love food.
The difference is I have discipline in-check and,
I figured out portion control many years ago.


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

Cleared2land said:


> Each will have their way of eating responsibly.
> 
> I'm a foodie.
> I love food.
> ...


Exactly except a lot of people, including those who are somewhat in shape, really don’t eat the right things, or better yet eat too many of the wrong things. And once you get a few years and pounds under your belt, you’re trying to work hard to support you and/or a family, maybe a long commute and some work travel, kids to spend time with, it’s really easy to let yourself go. And it’s harder than people think to get it back. Like they say, life gets in the way.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Most of us have been there. I have.
The decision is yours. Decide to move forward.
We all have priorities. It's about what's important.


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

In case you haven’t noticed I am not the OP and I don’t need to move forward, I am exactly where I should be. I don’t have any decisions to make. I’m just trying to let people know that it’s ok not to be perfect like you.


----------



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

Before we get out of hand, let me thank you all for your advice and you have provided a lot of useful intel for me. 

At 60 I am just finally realizing I cant push my body like I have my entire life. I am actually in fairly good shape and not super overweight. However, my biggest problem is I am 6’6” and typically carry about 240lbs. I am pushing myself to get down to 230, but donuts are pushing me to be at least 250. 

Being a big man, I am not only pushing a lot of just size based weight around, but I am also having to now kinda watch my position because I am noticing some neck pain that is likely some disk degeneration. Does not help that I ride a motorcycle quite a lot with a big full face helmet on. 

I am actually trying to spend more time on my bicycles to ramp up my health and general fitness. The day I wrote this was also really windy. At 6’6” I make a pretty good sail too. 

None of these things are excuses, they are just things I have to accept now. The heat and humidity Do really seem to have a much more significant impact on me. I was putting in a lot more miles over the winter here in Texas, which is pretty mild. 

Probably the single biggest thing I have to figure out is how to fuel myself now. When the energy crashes it crashes hard. I can drink myself silly, but its like the tank sometimes just runs completely dry. The last few miles that day were a few miles too far. I had to lay in the floor and recover for about 30 minutes. I have to put my head over a neck wedge too to stretch it out for a wile too to get it to stop hurting. 

While I have had a physical lately and came through it without issue, I need to see a spinal doctor soon. 

Again, thank you all for the many great comments and suggestions.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

RatBikeRod said:


> Before we get out of hand, let me thank you all for your advice and you have provided a lot of useful intel for me.
> 
> At 60 I am just finally realizing I cant push my body like I have my entire life. I am actually in fairly good shape and not super overweight. However, my biggest problem is I am 6’6” and typically carry about 240lbs. I am pushing myself to get down to 230, but donuts are pushing me to be at least 250.
> 
> ...


Everyone has already told you to go see a doctor. I agree. 

Regarding neck pain: you prolly need a bike fit too, after seeing the spine doc. 

I have a lot of type 2 diabetics in my family, and their blood sugars do not stay in check if they’re eating donuts all the time. Matter of fact, they don’t eat donuts. Not ideal fuel IMO. I have reactive hypoglycemia, so I need to be careful with my sugars to not end up diabetic. 

So 1: go see your doctor. 2: get a recommendation for a diabetic nutritionist to get you on the right path.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I recommend the book 'Fast After Fifty' by Joe Friel. While it's designed as a training guide for racing, it contains immense amounts info on general conditioning and related variables for the 50+ crowd. I read it every winter as I plan for the following season and find it reassuring.


----------



## Champion_Monster (Nov 30, 2014)

When I got back in recently at 50 I couldn't believe how strenuous the sport is if you want to keep a nice pace, it has taken time. Others have given great advice but I think you should definitely be aware that you're slamming into it pretty hard. The figurative physical crash is inevitable and indicative of a disparity between your idea of a quality ride and what your body will accept. I would shorten the rides or reduce intensity (or both), try to watch the fitness and weight levels and then proceed. The ideal mtb propulsion machine is lean, strong, well rested, and has gradually built up fitness reserves over time. That Journey is the greatest thing!


----------

